# local fly tying supplies?



## what's for lunch? (Oct 25, 2012)

howdy. i'm new to the forum and fly fishing. i took the class offered by the FFNWF back in march and i had a blast. i didn't get to do any fishing over the summer but this fall i've been getting out. however the last time out i lost 3 flies so i need to replenish my stock. is there somewhere in pensacola that carries a good assortment of fly tying supplies? i've got the vise and tools. as far as thread goes, is hobby lobby a good place to get it or is fly tying thread special?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

we are limited locally. But here is a list to get you started:

Dizzy lizzys, located on cervantes near bayou texar. They have some things such as craft fur, sheet foam, popper bodies, etc

Gulf breeze bait and tackle: across the bridge, right before you head over to the beach. They have a lot of stuff, even though they buy it all for the jig tyers! bucktail, thread, flashabou, krystal flash, dumbell and stick on eyes, chinese saddles, super hair, a few tools and a few things that are older than I am. They also carry popper bodies but the hooks that fit them are nowhere to be found.....

Bass Pro in spanish fort or Destin. Actually worth the drive, they have a bunch.

There is a place in fairhope called the Church Mouse. I have been wanting to check it out but havent had the chance. 

My house. If you are local, shoot me a pm and you can have what you want to get started. really.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

timeflies said:


> Dizzy lizzys, located on cervantes near bayou texar. They have some things such as craft fur, sheet foam, popper bodies, etc


I was in there Thursday. Great guy, will chat it up with you about anything fishing. Gave me some good advice on fly rigs. 



timeflies said:


> There is a place in fairhope called the Church Mouse. I have been wanting to check it out but havent had the chance.


Was just there last Friday for the first time. That is THE place in the area to get fly tying supplies. His walls are absolutely loaded. I went in and told him I wanted a vise to start learning to tie. He stayed 45 minutes after closing to give me a tying lesson before setting me up with everything I needed to start tying. Highly recommended.


----------



## what's for lunch? (Oct 25, 2012)

i was at bass pro the other day but i forgot my recipe so i didn't get any stuff. i'll hit dizzy lizzys and gbbt this afternoon. what about thread?


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

The Church Mouse is highly recommended. I haven't jumped into the saltwater fly fishing yet, I've only done freshwater for bass. However, obsessed with anything fishing so I started talking to the owner. He went to town showing me how to tie. Had a ton of supplies. I'm scared to take the plunge into saltwater fly as my hobbies are expensive enough as it is.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I just buy stuff that I dont already have that I think looks cool....you can get thread at dizzy's or breeze. dont use sewing or craft thread. not the same. You tie with flat waxed nylon (or mono). Cotton thread from the craft store will soak up water, mildew and rot. Not as strong either. 

What is the recipe for?


----------



## what's for lunch? (Oct 25, 2012)

i've got a clouser minnow recipe with various color options.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

*Stuff*

Come to the club meeting on Nov 6 and I will share stuff with you. when you buy stuff - bucktails for Clousers, etc you always get enough for hundreds of flies. I will be happy to share to get you started.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Blueheron said:


> Come to the club meeting on Nov 6 and I will share stuff with you. when you buy stuff - bucktails for Clousers, etc you always get enough for hundreds of flies. I will be happy to share to get you started.


What meeting is this?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I always enjoy going to The Church Mouse. Spencer is quite the character and a super nice guy. Won't act like he knows everything too. He has plenty of supplies and fair prices.

I'm going to carry some fly tying supplies here in the future, but its not top priority at the moment unfortunately


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

bigspoon17 said:


> What meeting is this?


Bigspoon
The Pensacola fly fishing club - Fly Fishers of NW Florida - meets at Milfore Park on 17th just north of the railroad overpass. Business meeting first Tuesday, fly tying second Thursday, and casting clinic with lunch on third Saturday each month. See www.flyfishpensacola.com for newsletters.
We sponsor a fly fishing class every spring and currently are offering a class part of the Wounded Warriors project.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

*Correction*

It is the Healing Waters project for veterans


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Didnt they stop taking new members?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I also recommend Dizzy Lizzy's. Steve is a great guy and is very knowledgeable. He's who taught me how to fly cast and has taught me a lot about fishing in general!


----------



## what's for lunch? (Oct 25, 2012)

timeflies said:


> Didnt they stop taking new members?


they took me. they must be desperate.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

New members ALWAYS welcome. Join now ($30 annual dues) and your dues are good through 2013.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

The fly club wouldn't endorse the net ban amendment...i have no use for a fishing club that doesn't support the conservation of our state's fishing resources.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I went to a meeting a year ago with a check in my pocket made out to them. Sat for an hour, and they talked about everything except for fishing. At the end of the "meeting" I stood around for 20 minutes trying to find whoever was in charge of membership......Went home with my check. That's why I thought they just didnt want new members.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

I have heard a few things as well about the club, I am also very new to fly fishing but am in love with it. I still havent jumped into tying yet because I have no idea how or where to start. 
I say we start our own forum fly club.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fly Fishing Club*



Mfeldman said:


> I have heard a few things as well about the club, I am also very new to fly fishing but am in love with it. I still havent jumped into tying yet because I have no idea how or where to start.
> I say we start are own forum fly club.


An excellent idea! IMHO.

I have fished since I was a puppy and love to talk fishing and share ideas.

I make almost all of my fishing needs.

I go across the bridge when I need bulk hooks and hair, but can usually find what I need at Steve's or in the local craft shops and Dollar Stores. It is Halloween with many bright colored stuff especially wigs that can be used to make flies and jigs. Lots of colored foam that make outstanding fly bodies. C2


----------

